# My mini snow removal arsenal



## BlownL67 (Dec 28, 2007)

Not too long ago I started to get into Gravely tractors after I inherited one from a family friend.

Both of these tractors are identical except, the one on the left is a 1970 and the one on the right is a 1969. I picked the tractor on the right for $100 locally because the owner had no idea what was wrong with it and could not get it started. I have not had time to work on it yet, but I know it needs a few simple repairs and she should be ready to fire up!










Over the summer I found a bunch of attachments for my beasts which include:

40" quick hitch commercial mower deck
50" quick hitch commercial finish mower
(2) 32" "new style" quick hitch snowblowers
28" "old style" quick hitch snowblower
(2) 48" quick hitch snow/dirt plows
50" quick hitch adapter to convert belly mower to walk behind
W-W shredder / grinder

Here are 2 quick pictures of one of my 32" blowers attached to my tractor:










Here is a picture of the 28" quick hitch "old style" snowblower I picked up last week:










Does not look right, does it ? I ran into an issue with some very wet leaves at my girlfriends place, so I piled them up as much as I could with my leaf blower, then stacked them into a pile with my snow / dirt dozer plow blade. Of course I got a funny look from the neighbor but I was able accomplish what I needed to.










These machines are amazing workhorses and pretty damn easy to work on. The Commercial 12's I have weigh about 460-480lbs /ea so they are not made just for anyone. I had to load my $100 machine which was absolutely dead weight onto my truck with my ramps, and I swear I will never do that again unless I have some sort of mini winch setup. I will be sure to post more pictures of the machines and attachments along with some video's as soon as we get some snowfall.


----------



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

I've seen those around before, they definitely move some snow.


----------



## bossplowguy (Jan 6, 2008)

I found something like that once that a guy was gonna scrap out, bought it for $20.00. The one I had was a Simplicity tho, had a tiller, mower deck, and a snow plow with it. Yours are pretty cool with those duals.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Those are Awome!


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

you just can't kill gravely's i want to find one but there a needle in a hay stack now a days . i hope to see a vid of them in action this winter


----------



## grasmancolumbus (Mar 4, 2008)

I have some and they are beasts I will try to post some pics


----------



## grasmancolumbus (Mar 4, 2008)

*My snow blower*

Kind of dangerous but works great


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

I have one of these also, but my buddy caught it on fire and torched most of it :-(


----------



## 350-CHEVY (Nov 27, 2007)

i have two old simplicitys like that with 2 snowblowers and a roto tiller.... boss plow u still got yours


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

keep them coming i love old gravely's


----------



## pldann86 (Nov 13, 2008)

grasmancolumbus;647682 said:


> Kind of dangerous but works great


Be carefull those things are animals and don't stallwesport


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice machines!


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Those things are beasts!! Funny i saw this post today...one of my teachers offered me about 8 of them for either cheap money or free. He's got a couple snow blowers, tillers and mowers sitting around for them too....my mom is going to kill me if i bring them home =] i saw a guy using one with a snowblower on it once, i was in shock how much snow it was moving! Sweet gravely's, ive never seen them with the dual wheels before! I like it!


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Those are the craziest looking machines. So crazy that I'm going to need one. Let the search begin...


----------



## jdo150 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have one that I picked up for free from a buddy of mine sitting in my shop... I have no idea about it but it has plow blade on it and I have tire chains for it..... I have no idea if the thing even runs I haven't tried to start it yet. but they area preaty neat little machine.


----------



## grasmancolumbus (Mar 4, 2008)

you guys seen the on with the circular saw attachment thats SCARY!


----------

